# Need work of any kind



## fishindad1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Got laid off from my professional job 9/26, any kind of cash work appreciated, painting, yard work, light carpentry, Have an over the shoulder electric pressure washer, will wash boats, driveways, pool patio, etc. Not lazy and on time, no one hiring at this time. thanks, Call Daryle at (850) 916-0219. l


----------

